
Can Surfing Reprogram the Veteran’s Brain? - pmcpinto
http://www.outsideonline.com/2015801/trim-toward-light-ptsd-surf-therapy
======
Asbostos
I can't help but not feel sympathy for people like this. Did he sign up for
the arming expecting not to be a soldier? Not to kill people? Not to risk
physical and mental injury? The job of a soldier is to suffer these problems
and inflict them on other people too. That's why they're given a gun.

~~~
song
I'm not sure a 19 years old kid whose mother committed suicide 2 years before
is in a mental state suited to assess all the consequences of the choice he
made... A lot of volunteers are kid with trouble past or living in hard
circumstances.

